# new to sharking



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey just looking for some advice! Never been shark fishing and am looking to give it a try! I have a Daiwa sealine 900h spooled with 130lb mono and a 6.6 heavy action rod!

What kind of equipment should I look into bringing? Also what bait does everyone perfer using? 

Looking to catch 3-5 foot sharks! Any info will be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ive been sharking for a few now, but new to kayaking it out. You can catch 3-5 foot sharks easily by casting bait. With casting I usually use snapper heads, ladyfish, bluefish etc. 

From shore I use a 6' 135# coated or 250# uncoated with a 16/0 hookand 150G sputnik weight. I used a shock leader once and it affects casting distance in my opinion. But ive caught all my sharks with just braid and leader. I use a snap swivel and slide my leader and weight onto it. Youll catch 3-5' probably all day. A larger one might come in. I have a buddy who caught a 6' bull in casting distance.

with the sputnik weights just cast it out and reel in a little and youll feel it dig in the sand. Loosen drag a little and then wait and hold on. 

If you already have a reel and rod set up you can get hooks, leader, swivels, sleeves,etc for probably $15-$20. The leaders come in 30' so able to make about 5. When you make the leader make sure you do the safety loop/knot on hook and swivel. If crimp fails the leader should knot up on hook/swivel so you dont loose shark. 

A tail rope might come in handy just in case and a good set of pliers etc to remove hook. 

Good luck


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

With 130 lb mono you could get away with not having a tracer. Use anything you catch on your bait rod, lady fish, bluefish, Spanish. A 900h is that about the size of a 6/0 or larger?


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey thanks for the info......the 900h I would think is about equilivent to the penn 9/0....dont quote me on that but I believe they have about the same specs with the 900h having a slightly better capactiy for line and little higher drag!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

It's going to be hard to cast that thing, get in craigslist and pick you up a cheap kayak!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I failed to realize the reel you're using. Get on craigslist and search for a cheap kayak. Ive found some for $150-$200. Dont need anything fancy. I got my yak on CL for free after doing some bartering.


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey I have a kayak already! Was planning on yak'n the bait out!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Get out there and catch some. PM me if you ever wanna go.


----------

